

YouTube forgets to count views - dennisgorelik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSTLDel-G9k
See "302 views" number. It's sitting there for quite some time.
======
darwinGod
If this is a phenomenon present on x % of youtube videos, it is news worthy.

Why otherwise? While on the topic,can anyone shed light on how the counters on
youtube work- number ranges? Are the counter increments non-probabilistic?

------
dennisgorelik
Notice "302 views" -- that number stuck on there for hours.

~~~
yanw
YouTube doesn't show view count in realtime but in bulk.

~~~
dennisgorelik
It looks like that bulk size is pretty big. It took hours before view count
changed. Not only that -- I think 1871 views / 353 comments ratio (only six to
one) is quite unusual. I think YouTube significantly underreports views.

